# What activities do you enjoy when you're camping?



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

What activities do you enjoy when you're camping?


----------



## watsonhike (Jul 4, 2017)

All activities of camping lots of fun but if i chose my campsite nearby *Hill* then most enjoyable part is firing in front of Tent, Hunting in Jungle,afraid of animals attacking, Hide-and-seek, Barbecue, Feel the weather of morning etc.
And if i chose my campsite nearby *Sea* then most enjoyable part is Swimming and fishing in the sea, Dive water bike, Build a sand castle, Barbecue etc.

I really think that you never forget those moments you spent for camping.


----------



## FiresideCamping (Jan 24, 2017)

We love to just sit by the campfire and tell stories.


----------



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

Sitting by the campfire with a cup of coffee is heaven for me.


----------



## Jeff Farmer (May 9, 2017)

Sitting around the campfire and telling scary stories is kinda drill when you are camping with kids.


----------



## kevincamp145 (Sep 2, 2017)

Playing Games, of course  

These are my favourites: Top 11 Funny Camping Games for Adults | Blazing Campfire

You all should try the list right there, super fun


----------



## Jonesycampgirl (Jul 16, 2018)

Oh my gosh! Campfires! Roasting marshmallows, drinking coffee or alcohol. Playing games, mostly cards or dice games, beach if there's one. I like short hikes certain times a year. Years ago I used to enjoy bike riding and frisby, but haven't rode a bike in more years than I'd like to admit, and haven't really played frisby in a while either, still keep one in my car though. Badmitting, canoeing, but it's been forever since those too. Oh, and I enjoy just sitting and relaxing, maybe read a little sometimes. I just enjoy the outdoors, as long as weather is nice.


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

On solo trips, I don't do much at all. I walk around a bit, but it's mostly about catching up on sleep, listening to music and playing with the fire. When I'm with "The Gang" it's a different story. First of all, I have to come up with the Gimmick du Jour - something MacGyvered or just plain weird. Next trip is probably going to be street signs along the entrance to the site. One Way Do Not Enter. Pedestrians and Motorized Vehicles Prohibited, etc. The music will be on all day and half the night. (The sites _are_ far enough apart that we're not bothering anybody.) The alcohol won't stop flowing and there will always be someone cooking up something good. We'll play a lot of cornhole and what we call Full Contact Uno - meaning we cheat whenever and however we can to gang up on someone. If the site is big enough, we'll break out the Frisbee to play KanJam. And, with everybody bringing loads of wood, the fires will be huge. All in all, just a party in the woods.


----------



## barongan (Aug 8, 2018)

looking at the blue sky


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

Stargazing on a clear night. Also, sitting outside in a chair, bare feet in the dew on the grass, just as the sun is coming up. You don't get this in a hotel


----------



## jimbofoxman (Jul 31, 2017)

I went out a couple weeks ago for the first time in probably 15 yrs. Got camp setup, dinner done and cleaned. Then it was 9:30 and I was like........NOW WHAT? For a guy that wanted to just go out by himself in the woods........I was thinking it would be nice to at least have one person with you to swap stories and what not with. I don't particularly like reading, so that's tough. Plus with my anxiety every drop of water off a tree, or falling twig......I'm thinking it's a bear, Sasquatch, etc. So took a shot of bourbon and a xanax and went to be at 10 (1.5 hrs earlier than I normally do). But I did sleep in until almost 9 (granted it wasn't a solid nights sleep).


It's odd that I've basically lived in the country for 40 yrs of my 46 yrs on this earth and nature noise still get me.



So yeah, that's my question. What to do? I can find things to do during the day.


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

Is it possible that you've discovered that solo camping isn't your thing? On my solo trips, if I'm not catching up on sleep, I can spend a couple of hours playing with the fire, or watching a movie or two on my tablet. I also spend a good amount of time on every trip playing with the stuff I have with me and figuring out what changes I can make for the next outing.


----------



## federicopickens592 (Dec 1, 2020)

When I was a kid we went camping with my family a lot I love biking. landscape installation port st lucie


----------



## Happy Joe (10 mo ago)

Eating and snacking is good; feeding the Jays, squirrils and chipmunks can be entertaining.
BSing after/while consuming a few brews around the fire with friends is usually entertaining.
Figuring out improvements to the gear for next trip is good (and gives something to do between trips).
Cooking is a favorite occupation (if not, bringing sandwhiches/cold chicken and fixins and picnicking, when in a cold camp).
A walk to check out the neighborhood for wild life and get exercise is usually good.
Collecting fire wood or cutting up a downed or standing dead snag to burn is worthwhile.
If alone or rained/snowed in; reading a good book works. Movies and media except for pictures of previous trips are left at home, as are video games and couputers. (there is no cell or wifi connectivity usually) .
Music is optional, nature is not (and basically the whole purpose, after all).
Watching the animals come out after "civilization" leaves is always good!
Watching bears run through camp and deer/elk come to the edge for a look-a-round. gives something to talk about (won't happen if there are tourists, dogs or music about).

Taking a few PICs to post, or not, later is a good idea....









Enjoy!


----------



## Dingo (8 mo ago)

I usually camp solo, so a book, a good cigar, a bit of good scotch, and I'm set for the afternoon or evening. 

____
https://apix-drive.com/en/salesforce-crm


----------



## Happy Joe (10 mo ago)

Dingo said:


> I usually camp solo, so a book, a good cigar, a bit of good scotch, and I'm set for the afternoon or evening.


I normally pack a long (virtually) some e-books (used to use a reader, now they are on my phone...
What physical form of literature do you like best? hard copy(paper), e-books; reader, phone or other...
Mostly, I only read during inclement weather when camping... although occasionally from boredom...

Enjoy!


----------

